
Ask HN: Are you changing behavior based on concerns of Coronavirus infection? - laurex
I&#x27;m guessing this will vary regionally, but I&#x27;m particularly curious about how people are thinking about this in places such as North America, where so far, exposure and low. If you are, how are you thinking about weighing the effects of isolation versus exposure?
======
helph67
Apparently it's people over 70 years who are currently most vulnerable.
Boosting your system with vitamin C may help?
[http://orthomolecular.activehosted.com/index.php?action=soci...](http://orthomolecular.activehosted.com/index.php?action=social&chash=3988c7f88ebcb58c6ce932b957b6f332.141&s=b5a4d78a62acf8d7d34cf4c3d0c190)

------
JohnFen
I live in North America. I'm not doing anything special at all about this.
However, I am always extra cautious about the ordinary flu this time of year,
and what I do for that (primarily frequent hand-washing and avoiding touching
my face) is probably helpful against coronavirus as well.

------
ChrisArchitect
over here also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22425593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22425593)

